# Playoffs



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

Cutting to the chase, my predictions:










Upsets all around!

What's everyone else's view?


----------



## iverson101 (Mar 4, 2006)

You have too many upsets for my taste... but I tend to agree with your final result.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Anybody want to take a chance predicting the Playoffs? 

10,000 UCash donation from me to the winner.

Here's mine:

*EASTERN CONFERENCE*








Detroit







Milwaukee
-------------







Detroit in 4
-------------------------------







Detroit in 6







Cleveland







Washington
-------------







Washington in 6
----------------------------------------------------







Detroit in 5







Miami 







Chicago
------------







Miami in 5
-------------------------------







Jersey in 6







Jersey







Indiana
-------------







Jersey in 5
----------------------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------------------------------







*Spurs in 6*

---------------------------------------------------------------------- 
*WESTERN CONFERENCE*








San Antonio







Sacramento
-------------







San Antonio in 6
-------------------------------







San Antonio in 6








Dallas







Memphis
-------------







Dallas in 6
-----------------------------------------------------------







Spurs in 6







Phoenix
-------------







LA Lakers in 6







LA Lakers
-------------------------------







Lakers in 5








Denver







LA Clippers
-------------







Denver in 7


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

Sorry you're bracket is confusing, Detroit vs Miami in the 2nd round?

As for Miami vs Chicago, how dare you not have any faith in the Bulls!!! 
It'll be the first round matchup that is a must watch.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

step said:


> Sorry you're bracket is confusing, Detroit vs Miami in the 2nd round?
> 
> As for Miami vs Chicago, how dare you not have any faith in the Bulls!!!
> It'll be the first round matchup that is a must watch.


You're right; I had the top bracket screwed up. Fixed now.

...and I'm sorry, but I just can't have faith in the Bulls _vs._ the Heat. I want to, I really do--Shaq and his band of jerks piss me off always--but I can't see Chicago getting by them.

Laurie


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Pistons over Bucks.
Washington over Cleveland.
Miami over Chicago.
NJN over Indiana.

Pistons over Washington.
Nets over Heat.

Pistons over Nets.

SAS over Sacramento.
Dallas over Memphis.
LAC over Nuggets.
PHX over LAL.

SAS over Dallas.
PHX over LAC.

SAS over PHX.

Detroit over San Antonio.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Carbo04 said:


> Pistons over Bucks.
> Washington over Cleveland.
> Miami over Chicago.
> NJN over Indiana.
> ...


Not willing to give the Lakers a chance with the Suns, eh? I think a lot of people will be surprised by how that one turns out.

And if the Suns get by the Lakers, you don't think they can take the Spurs? Hmmmmmm. Didn't work last year, but Phoenix is a better team this year. Are the Spurs?

The Spurs are playing flatter lately, but the Pistons aren't as snappy as they were early in the season either. There's something wrong with that defense now, and I'm betting the Spurs can pull it off.

Laurie


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

So far my predictions are almost holding up. The Nuggets need to get themselves into gear, maybe the suspension of Martin might work? This prediction was a bit bold, but I can't turn my back on Melo just yet.

I still have faith in my Bulls, the next game will be huge. Will Miami come back with something to prove after game 3? Or will the Bulls use the momentum to even things up? This is going to be a great series.



> And if the Suns get by the Lakers, you don't think they can take the Spurs? Hmmmmmm. Didn't work last year, but Phoenix is a better team this year. Are the Spurs?


Injuries have hit both sides quite alot, but to me Phoenix really wouldn't be able to touch them. That would be different if they were healthy and had Stoudemire.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Lakers beat Suns. Looking like more and more a probability. So far my predictions are holding up--except one: Denver's getting their tails whipped. Other than that, all's going well.

Laurie


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> Denver's getting their tails whipped.


Not really, it's 2-1 Clippers. Plus there are 100 articles on Sam Cassell and where he'll end up at, hopefully that'll work against them in the locker room.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

step said:


> Plus there are 100 articles on Sam Cassell and where he'll end up at, hopefully that'll work against them in the locker room.


I can't imagine the Clips being stupid enough to let Cassell go; they'll give him what he wants and call it good.

On the other hand, these _are_ the Clips. :clown: 

Laurie


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

After a jaw dropping game 1 performance, the Spurs look beatable, what a great job the Kings are doing at the moment. I'm not ready to call an upset, but I wouldnt' be suprised if it happened.
Dallas seems like the only team playing up to par, I'm suprised Detroit dropped one to the Bucks.

Denver is making a fool out of me .

Glad to see my Bulls have proved you wrong endora60 , game 5 is going to be off the charts.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

step said:


> After a jaw dropping game 1 performance, the Spurs look beatable, what a great job the Kings are doing at the moment. I'm not ready to call an upset, but I wouldnt' be suprised if it happened.


How the mighty are falling....



> Dallas seems like the only team playing up to par,


Dirk may be a nutcase, but he's a machine on a mission this season.



> I'm suprised Detroit dropped one to the Bucks.


Yeah, me too. I thought that'd be four-and-done.



> Denver is making a fool out of me .


Me as well. I really thought that brat 'Melo would do better than this. Don't know where and how I got the idea they could take the Clips. Maybe just because _it's the Clips_, for goodness sakes, and they _have_ to fall apart. It's traditional.



> Glad to see my Bulls have proved you wrong endora60 , game 5 is going to be off the charts.


Yeppers. Wowsers. I never figured they'd get a game off Miami. Happy to be proven wrong (even though as a Jazz fan I can't stand the Bulls either). Guess I'd rather hope for good things for the nasty Bulls than for the much more despicable Heat. Go Chicago! :laugh:

Laurie


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> Me as well. I really thought that brat 'Melo would do better than this. Don't know where and how I got the idea they could take the Clips. Maybe just because it's the Clips, for goodness sakes, and they have to fall apart. It's traditional.


Pretty much. Plus I made the mistake of them going on further, though I never expected Kobe to be playing like this. I'm not referring to his clutchness either, I'm just shocked at how he's embodied the team concept and has been involving everyone else. It's just so uncharacteristic of him.



> Happy to be proven wrong (even though as a Jazz fan I can't stand the Bulls either). Guess I'd rather hope for good things for the nasty Bulls than for the much more despicable Heat. Go Chicago!


The Jazz have fans? :clown:


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

step said:


> The Jazz have fans? :clown:


Yes, dear, and all three of us still remember the '97 and '98 Finals. :upset:

Now, don't you be making me hope Shaq wins. That'd be positively sick-making.

Laurie


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Congrats to all those people who thought the Suns would take the Lakers.  I really thought that after going up 3-1, LA would pull off the upset.

Sorry about your Bulls too. 

Laurie


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> Congrats to all those people who thought the Suns would take the Lakers. I really thought that after going up 3-1, LA would pull off the upset.
> 
> Sorry about your Bulls too.


It was sort of expected, especially after not managing to win 1 or both games in Miami (which we could of). As for the Lakers, that indeed was suprising, didn't get to watch the games but I'm stumped by just hearing it.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

step said:


> It was sort of expected, especially after not managing to win 1 or both games in Miami (which we could of). As for the Lakers, that indeed was suprising, didn't get to watch the games but I'm stumped by just hearing it.


I guess I blew it on the entire Western Conference: I had Denver and LA advancing, rather than than LA and Phoenix. From here on out, I'll go with Mavs to beat Spurs, which leads to Mavs and Suns meeting, Suns winning that series to take the Conference.

Then Phoenix loses to Detroit in the NBA Finals.

Laurie


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> Then Phoenix loses to Detroit in the NBA Finals.


Interesting, I'm now going with the Mavs meeting with Detroit in the finals, only to get hammered. Well I pegged Detroit to win it all before, I guess that's all that matters :clown:
Something just didn't seem right with the Spurs. Eventhough they won in the end, and what it looked like comfortably aswell, they just didn't seem like their old dominant self.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

step said:


> Something just didn't seem right with the Spurs. Eventhough they won in the end, and what it looked like comfortably aswell, they just didn't seem like their old dominant self.


I bet Spurs to win it all, but after watching them barely take care of game one in their own house yesterday, I don't know what to think. Mavs were one screwed up possession away from stealing that one.

OTOH, though I'd love to see the Mavs and Suns in the Conference Finals, I'm just not sure Dirk can get his team past the (not so tough-looking) Spurs.

West is just never as easy to call as the East--hasn't been since the Three-Peat.

Laurie


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Well, Suns and Mavs both get through a Game 7 and will meet in the Western conference Finals. I'd like to see Steve Nash do it up right and take the West, but I think Dirk and his minions will be too tough.

Finals: Detroit vs. Dallas. Pistons in five.

Laurie


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I think it's the Mavs year.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Carbo04 said:


> I think it's the Mavs year.


You think Dirk & Company can beat the team that embodies "team"? All Detroit has to do is shut down Nowitzki, and Dallas collapses--and Detroit has a couple guys who can do that without breaking a sweat.

Laurie


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Miami up 3-2 on Dallas. Dirk's looking soft as silk, just like the old days.

Hate this.

Laurie


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> Miami up 3-2 on Dallas. Dirk's looking soft as silk, just like the old days.
> 
> Hate this.
> 
> Laurie


He came up big, but the Heat were just too good.

Great game, great playoffs, great year.


----------

